# periodo complesso e posizione del verbo



## pampinea

Ciao a tutt*

una delle prime cose che ho imparato del francese è che l'ordine dei componenti del periodo Soggetto Verbo Complemento è più rigido rispetto all'italiano. Questo è abbasta semplice da ricordare per le frasi brevi, ma nei periodi complessi -e, ahime, io tendo spesso a formulare frasi lunghe - ho sempre molti dubbi.
Nel periodo che segue, ho forti dubbi sulla posizione del verbo:

À partir des années ’80 il y a une réflexion sur la façon dont la pensé occidentale a traité le corps, en le séparant da l’esprit et en créant deux entités distinctes, et comparent des réflexions qui ont le but de recomposer la nette séparation qui avait caractérisé la pensé occidentale, qui trouve son expression la plus achevée dans la philosophie cartésienne.

La frase problematica è scritta in fuxia e vorrei sapere se, secondo voi, posso lasciare "comparent" lì, oppure devo spostarlo alla fine? o il periodo è interamente da "ristrutturare"?

Grazie in anticipo 

Pampinea


----------



## itka

> À partir des années ’80 il y a une réflexion sur la façon dont la pensé  occidentale a traité le corps, en le séparant da l’esprit et en créant  deux entités distinctes, et comparent des  réflexions qui ont le but de recomposer la nette séparation qui avait  caractérisé la pensé occidentale, qui trouve son expression la plus  achevée dans la philosophie cartésienne.



Secondo me sarebbe difatti da ristrutturare ! O forse, ancora meglio, da dividere in due...o più frasi. Non posso farti nessuna proposta dato che non capisco che cosa significa...
E la prima cosa sarebbe di sapere qual'è il soggetto del verbo "comparent"... ?


----------



## stefano1488

A proposito di "comparent"...non è che volevi dire "compaiono riflessioni che hanno lo scopo etc. etc."?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Pampinea,

Sarebbe forse meglio che ci spiegassi in italiano ciò che volevi dire. Mi provo comunque ad indovinare.

Una prima osservazione è che la forma coniugata "comparent" appartiene al verbo transitivo "comparer-comparare"; "comparire" invece equivale all'intransitivo "apparaître": in "comparent des réflexions", "réflexions" sembra l'oggetto del verbo (transitivo), mentre se dici "apparaissent des réflexions", tutti capiscono che è il soggetto, e l'inversione è bene accettata, tanto più che il resto della frase è ancora lungo.

Una seconda, che infatti è la continuazione della prima, sarebbe che, anche se prediligo personalmente le traduzioni vicine alla lingua originale, bisogna assolutamente diffidare e verificare parecchie parole: ad esempio, ricomporre (CLIC); così arrivi a qualcosa di meno ambiguo di "recomposer".

Ultima osservazione, riguardante "la nette séparation qui avait caractérisé la pensé occidentale, qui trouve son expression la plus achevée dans la philosophie cartésienne": se i pronomi relativi + verbi sottolineati si riferiscono tutti e due come credo a _la nette séparation_, una comoda maniera di levare quel dubbio e di aggiungere "et" per mettere le due relative su piede d'ugualità => "la nette séparation qui avait caractérisé la pensé occidentale et qui trouve son expression la plus achevée dans la philosophie cartésienne".

Per finire, ecco due interessantissimi siti, che erano stati indicati da Itka: http://dictionnaire.sensagent.com/ e http://www.lexilogos.com/ . Tutto c'è, penso, una fonte quasi inesauribile!

Buona settimana!


----------



## pampinea

Ciao 

riporto quello che avrei voluto dire in italiano:

A parire dagli anni '80 vi è una riflessione sul modo in cui il pensiero occidentale ha trattato il corpo, separandolo dalla mente e creando due entità distinte, e compaiono delle riflessioni che hanno lo scopo di ricomporre la netta separatione che aveva caratterizzato il pensiero occidentale e che trova la sua espressione più compiuta nella filosofia cartesiana.

Effettivamente mi rendo conto di essere caduta nella trappola dei_ false friends _con un'ingenuità spaventosa 

Matou ti ringrazio infinitamente perché, nonostante gli errori, mi hai letto nel pensiero, e ti ringrazio anche per le preziose segnalazioni in materia di siti.

Sono consapevole che i periodi lunghi complichino la vita di chi li scrive e di chi li legge, e, soprattutto da quando sono "costretta" a scrivere in francese, sto facendo un lavoro di revisione costante sul mio _usus scribendi_, che spero abbia i suoi frutti!

Grazie a tutt*

Pampinea


----------



## stefano1488

pampinea said:


> À partir des années ’80 il y a une réflexion sur la façon dont la pensé occidentale a traité le corps


 
Nota a margine.
Ma non si dice _pensée_?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Pampinea,

Anche a me piacciono da morire i periodi lunghi ed equilibrati. Di sicuro, avrai scelto la via meno comoda ma non impossibile, dato che l'italiano e il francese condividono perlopiù le stesse strutture. Ho tradotto con qualche libertà la tua frase, per il solo piacere, e te la propongo qui:
_À partir des années 80, on commence à prendre conscience de la façon dont le monde occidental a traité le corps, en le séparant de l'esprit et en créant deux entités distinctes, et des réflexions apparaissent alors, qui ont pour but d'abolir la barrière qui avait caractérisé la pensée occidentale et qui trouve son expression la plus aboutie dans la philosophie cartésienne_.​Un caro saluto!


----------



## pampinea

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Pampinea,
> 
> Anche a me piacciono da morire i periodi lunghi ed equilibrati. Di sicuro, avrai scelto la via meno comoda ma non impossibile, dato che l'italiano e il francese condividono perlopiù le stesse strutture. Ho tradotto con qualche libertà la tua frase, per il solo piacere, e te la propongo qui:_À partir des années 80, on commence à prendre conscience de la façon dont le monde occidental a traité le corps, en le séparant de l'esprit et en créant deux entités distinctes, et des réflexions apparaissent alors, qui ont pour but d'abolir la barrière qui avait caractérisé la pensée occidentale et qui trouve son expression la plus aboutie dans la philosophie cartésienne_.​Un caro saluto!



Ti ringrazio veramente tanto 

la tua versione, oltre ad essere  molto bella stilisticamente, mi dà anche alcuni ottimi spunti per confrontare le strutture sintattiche delle due lingue.

Un saluto


----------

